# Becoming a legal business, registering name and logo and ANYTHING else



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, I know this has come up a thousand times, but I am having trouble looking at a bunch of different threads to get one solid answer for everything.

I literally would like bullet points as to everything I need to get a business started. Tell me if I am missing anything.

1. Register the business name- legally reserve the name so no one else can use the name- USPTO.GOV

2. Register the logo of the business- legally reserve the logo or image associated with the business- USPTO.GOV

#1 AND #2 are otherwise knows as "Trade marking" right?

3. Get a re-sellers license. Where???

4. Get a business bank account. Any particular place or procedure?

5. Get an EIN number? no idea what that is. Where do I get it?

6. Get a tax ID number? is that also #5? If not, where do I get it?

7. Anything else? 

Do any of these things need to be done in a certain order?

*Please* make this simple! Thanks.


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

Im not sure if #1 is accurate: If im not mistaken, and if I am someone please correct me, but i beleive a business name can be registered with the county that you live in. I was told that I had to go to the County Clerk's office to register my name legally. Unless you're talking about TM'ing your name. That I know absolutely nothing about lol


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

#1 is not correct. You need to register your business with the state of Oregon. The registration will only protect the company name within Oregon. Starting a Business

#2 is correct and is known as a trademark registration. In addition to the logo, you can also register your brand name.

#3... Starting a Business

#4... Any local bank is fine. Research a few and see which are giving the best interest rates right now.

#5 and #6 are the same thing. Apply for an Employer Identification Number (EIN) Online

#7... Look into business insurance. 



kc6789 said:


> Do any of these things need to be done in a certain order?


You should register the business first. Then get the tax id number and resellers permit. Then you can open a bank account.

The trademark can be done at any time. But you'll have to finally decide on a brand name and logo... lol



kc6789 said:


> I literally would like bullet points as to everything I need to get a business started.


Do yourself a favor and ask a local accountant to help you set up your business. It will be a very wise decision to have a knowledgeable professional help you to get it done right.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

kimura-mma said:


> #1 is not correct. You need to register your business with the state of Oregon. The registration will only protect the company name within Oregon. Starting a Business
> 
> #2 is correct and is known as a trademark registration. In addition to the logo, you can also register your brand name.
> 
> ...


This is all for my sister in Cali. Not me. Thanks tho.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

kc6789 said:


> This is all for my sister in Cali. Not me. Thanks tho.


Well in that case...

#1 is not correct. She needs to register her business with the state of California. The registration will only protect her company name within California. She should read Step 5 and 6... Starting a Business in California | Business.gov

#2 is correct and is known as a trademark registration. In addition to the logo, she can also register her brand name.

#3... She should read Step 9... Starting a Business in California | Business.gov

#4... Any local bank is fine. She should research a few and see which are giving the best interest rates right now.

#5 and #6 are the same thing. She should read Step 7 and 8... Starting a Business in California | Business.gov

#7... She should look into business insurance. 

She should register her business first. Then get the tax id number and resellers permit. Then she can open a bank account.

The trademark can be done at any time.

Your sister should do herself a favor and ask a local accountant to help her set up her business. It will be a very wise decision to have a knowledgeable professional help her to get it done right.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## shavigh (Feb 6, 2011)

thanksssss!


----------

